# Medida da temperatura da água



## Toby (23 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Bom-dia,

Sorry para o meu mau português.
Para boa medida da temperatura da água, à qual profundidade a sonda deve ser (Davis 6470)?

Obrigado


----------

